# Montagnier:"Il vaccino è veleno. Fermare le vaccinazioni".



## admin (15 Gennaio 2022)

Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".

*Attenzione: flame = ban*


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2022)

Mi auguro che almeno su questo si sbagli alla grande. C'è da pregare, qui.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*


Non ho competenze scientifiche ed è per questo che non so più a chi credere. Quel che dice Montagnier mi spaventa molto: c’è solo da augurarsi che abbia preso una cantonata. Io non ho strumenti per capire se abbia ragione o sia un pazzo: spero e basta.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*



Non saranno veleno, ma nemmeno dei dessert gelato da gustarsi al bar.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Gennaio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Non ho competenze scientifiche ed è per questo che non so più a chi credere. Quel che dice Montagnier mi spaventa molto: c’è solo da augurarsi che abbia preso una cantonata. Io non ho strumenti per capire se abbia ragione o sia un pazzo: spero e basta.


questo è uno dei commenti piu intelligenti e giusti che ho letto qui sopra da mesi (non sono ironico eh)


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (15 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> questo è uno dei commenti piu intelligenti e giusti che ho letto qui sopra da mesi (non sono ironico eh)


Ti ringrazio, amico mio!


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che almeno su questo si sbagli alla grande. C'è da pregare, qui.


Sono in tanti a dire ste parole, e voglio credere sia "solo" un forte timore che ciò possa accadere se si va avanti per tanto con ste iniezioni.


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*


Mi auguro che non abbia ragione fino in fondo, ma i numeri e la gravita degli effetti avversi finora non sono certo incoraggianti. E guardandomi attorno e confrontandomi con le persone, a me risulta che omicron stia colpendo più gravemente proprio i vaccinati. 
La vaccinazione ai bambini è criminale a prescindere. 
I famosi booster non possono che peggiorare le cose.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*


Questo individuo a mio modo di vedere è uno scriteriato che sta andando contro il 99.9% della comunità scientifica, ed è davvero pericoloso.
Poi oh, statisticamente ci sono milionesimi di possibilità che lui sia un genio e tutti gli altri degli idioti (compresi coloro che si sono specializzati nel campo vaccinale, a differenza sua), ma le possibilità sono appunto praticamente nulle. 
I vaccini sono sicuri, è piu di un anno che facciamo iniezioni e ancora non si sono manifestati particolari effetti avversi, ci sono fior di studi che certificano come l'RNA non modifichi il DNA (e chiunque sappia un minimo di medicina questa cosa la impara al primo anno di facoltà). 

Detto ciò, visto che so già che molti mi diranno "stai sminuendo un premio nobel", vi ricordo che l'essere un nobel (e, soprattutto, considerando di perdere i colpi con il passare degli anni) non è un lasciapassare per diventare un'auctoritas al di fuori del proprio campo di specializzazione (quello di Montaigner è l'AIDS, un virus che con i coronavirus non c'entra nulla. per non parlare dei vaccini...).
Vi ricordate Watson, quello che ha scoperto la struttura del DNA insieme a Crick? 
Benissimo, poco dopo aver compiuto i 70 anni la sua salute mentale ha iniziato a declinare e ha iniziato a berciare cose aberranti su razze ed eugenetica, cosa che lo porta tuttora (a 93 anni suonati) ad essere considerato un paria assoluto dall'intera comunità scientifica. 

Non darei troppo retta a questo signore.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*


Metto i pop corn in padella?


----------



## Andris (15 Gennaio 2022)

su La7 si sono confrontati Frajese e Pregliasco

Frajese:

"Leggo la nota dell’Ema e dell’Aifa secondo la quale le componenti del vaccino non presentano alcun potenziale genotossico.
Invece, *stando ai dati dell’ultimo studio di genotossicità di Moderna, realizzato tra l’altro sulla base di un mRNA un po’ diverso da quello che c’è nel vaccino, è emerso come secondo la stessa azienda ci sarebbe una debole azione di genotossicità
Per genotossicità si intende un’azione che può determinare variazioni nel Dna con conseguenze potenzialmente pericolosissime, come l’insorgere di tumori o altre malattie gravi.*


Pregliasco:

"*Sono studi pregressi e conoscevamo già bene
E di fronte ai quali non dobbiamo enfatizzare le negatività potenziali e possibili a fronte di un’efficacia dimostrata*

Qualsiasi farmaco e qualsiasi vaccino subisce poi una sperimentazione nel tempo, ma *se fossimo troppo prudenti non useremmo più nessun farmaco e nessun vaccino"*


----------



## Raryof (15 Gennaio 2022)

Beh non dice niente di sbagliato, basterebbe capire il modus operandi usato fino a qui, minacce, coercizione, obblighi, multe, un po' di rischio non troppo calcolato valeva davvero la pena? io dico di sì, perché guardate come hanno preso dentro la civiltà, come l'hanno stuprata, modificata, uccisa, ignorata, digitalizzata, resa ignorante, impaurita, anche molti di voi che sperano... è tutto un giochino mentale, se speri e preghi sei dentro, non vieni nemmeno più calcolato, ma sì, valeva davvero la pena usare sieri sperimentali anti guerra batteriologica (quindi capite bene che se hanno trattato la difesa a questa pandemia come si farebbe in caso di guerra batteriologica è una roba che quando la vuoi testare la testi sulle truppe non sui civili, ergo la testi sul personale sanitario che gross modo fa parte dell'esercito) qui no, qui sono andati oltre, si sono fidati di un qualcosa che ha toppato di brutto, con tanto di rischio non calcolato su possibili effetti collaterali più o meno invalidanti, parliamo di qualche annetto, mese, nessuno sa niente, ma ciò che tira è la situazione, roba troppo grossaa per poterla richiudere nella provetta così, da un giorno all'altro, si sta andando incontro a quello che deve essere un cambiamento sociale su larga scala, già ben in atto, ben inculcato e si deve passare attraverso un rischio non troppo calcolato, perché se avessero calcolato i rischi fino in fondo o avessero preso le distanze da certe robe sperimentali ora non avrebbero in mano nulla, né una digitalizzazione forzata e imposta alla società civile, né il terrore.
Il resto lo hanno fatto le balle dei potentoni e il fatto che lo abbiano fatto in tanti che porta tanti soggetti a minimizzare, se è la collettività che viene presa dentro non esiste più nessuno rischio, sono tutti dentro, se muore gente sono tutti vaccinati, ecco il rischio, non riuscire a concludere la sottomissione prima che la pandemia possa finire, per sfinimento o quello che volete voi, già adesso boosterizzano ogni 4 mesi, se lo facessero una volta all'anno non ci andrebbe nessuno, finché il braccio è caldo deve essere siringato, finché il cervello ha paura bisogna andare avanti facendo in modo che i rischi non vengano calcolati, ma visto che si è in sperimentazione i rischi dovrebbero essere calcolati e in questo caso i dati li danno le cavie umane che si sono sottoposte ad un trattamento che avrebbe dovuto prescrivere un medico (con tutto che avere un'esenzione è quasi impossibile, i medici sono semplicemente e obbligatoriamente dalla parte di chi gli dà da mangiare e li mette davanti a due strade, o così o perdi il lavoro).
E voi volete la verità? no potete giusto pregare.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> su La7 si sono confrontati Frajese e Pregliasco
> 
> Frajese:
> 
> ...


Confermo, a Non è l'Arena è successo. E Pregliasco non ha smentito ed ha detto che ci saranno approfondimenti in merito ed ha sminuito la cosa dicendo che anche per i medicinali è così. E poi ci vengono a dire che il vaccino non è sperimentale.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*



Gli va dato un minimo di credito solo perché ha vinto un nobel.

Ma se la mettiamo puramente sulla fama, ci sono 9 super scienziati che dicono il contrario ogni 1 che dice come lui, quindi che si fa?
Cosi a spanne, è più probabile sia suonato lui.

Detto questo, speriamo non sia un illuminato e si stia sbagliando.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*


Bene dai, conferma sempre di più di essere completamente andato di testa..


----------



## Blu71 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*



Affermazioni che alimentano ulteriore confusione.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Speriamo si stia sbagliando.
Quello che contesto però è il dimenticare il principio di prudenza.

Avrei vaccinato chi rischia di più con il covid lasciando libertà di scelta agli altri maggiorenni (ma sconsigliando il vaccino quanto meno agli under30 o forse anche under40).
Questo perché, se le cose andassero storte, sarebbero salve le generazioni future.


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2022)

Da vaccinato: se quello che dicono Montagnier e Frajese dovesse rivelarsi vero (speriamo di no), andrebbe riscritta la storia degli ultimi 100 anni. E questa volta, chi sopravviverà, dovrà fare piazza pulita e tabula rasa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bene dai, conferma sempre di più di essere completamente andato di testa..


Chiaro faccia comodo per giustificare una propria scelta di vaccinarsi credere che sia andato di testa. In realtà ci sono tante remore sui vaccini e la comunità scientifica si sta ponendo tantissimi interrogativi.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato: se quello che dicono Montagnier e Frajese dovesse rivelarsi vero (speriamo di no), andrebbe riscritta la storia degli ultimi 100 anni. E questa volta, chi sopravviverà, dovrà fare piazza pulita e tabula rasa.



Non sapremo mai cosa è vero e cosa no.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*


Non volevo entrare ma ho letto il titolo e sono in trans ora, sempre i fine settimana mi devono rovinare.

Purtroppo il terrorista @Raryof mi ha condannato


----------



## uolfetto (15 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo individuo a mio modo di vedere è uno scriteriato che sta andando contro il 99.9% della comunità scientifica, ed è davvero pericoloso.
> Poi oh, statisticamente ci sono milionesimi di possibilità che lui sia un genio e tutti gli altri degli idioti (compresi coloro che si sono specializzati nel campo vaccinale, a differenza sua), ma le possibilità sono appunto praticamente nulle.
> I vaccini sono sicuri, è piu di un anno che facciamo iniezioni e ancora non si sono manifestati particolari effetti avversi, ci sono fior di studi che certificano come l'RNA non modifichi il DNA (e chiunque sappia un minimo di medicina questa cosa la impara al primo anno di facoltà).
> 
> ...


La cosa ironica è che Montaigner si è trasformato similarmente nei cialtroni (anche questi premi nobel a loro volta) che sbraitavano contro di lui cavolate e teorie astruse sull'aids. La storia si ripete sempre due volte, la prima come tragedia e la seconda come farsa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> La cosa ironica è che Montaigner si è trasformato similarmente nei cialtroni (anche questi premi nobel a loro volta) che sbraitavano contro di lui cavolate e teorie astruse sull'aids. La storia si ripete sempre due volte, la prima come tragedia e la seconda come farsa.


Quanto hai ragione!
Peraltro, approfondendo montaigner devo anche ricredermi sulla sua effettiva autorità sull'AIDS, visto che sostiene che una dieta sana possa sconfiggere il virus  
In pratica, un miracolato che ha visto qualcosa al microscopio per primo: beato lui!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quanto hai ragione!
> Peraltro, approfondendo montaigner devo anche ricredermi sulla sua effettiva autorità sull'AIDS, visto che sostiene che una dieta sana possa sconfiggere il virus
> In pratica, un miracolato che ha visto qualcosa al microscopio per primo: beato lui!


bisogna dire anche come viene assegnato il nobel, per un dato campo al max tre persone possono essere premiate, quindi se nel mondo giungono allo stesso sirultato 4 persone solo al max 3 verranno premiate e ovviamente li conta il peso politico. Montagnier guidava un team di ricercatori, quindi è pure probabile che non sia stato manco lui a vedere qualcosa per primo al microscopio


----------



## uolfetto (15 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quanto hai ragione!
> Peraltro, approfondendo montaigner devo anche ricredermi sulla sua effettiva autorità sull'AIDS, visto che sostiene che una dieta sana possa sconfiggere il virus
> In pratica, un miracolato che ha visto qualcosa al microscopio per primo: beato lui!


Vabbè ma quella che ti dicevo io è una storia dei primi anni 80, non so se all'epoca lui fosse già svalvolato. Cerca Kary Mullis, alla fine anche chi è mezzo fuori di testa può fare cose importanti nel suo campo e sparare corbellerie in altri ambiti.


----------



## diavolo (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato: se quello che dicono Montagnier e Frajese dovesse rivelarsi vero (speriamo di no), andrebbe riscritta la storia degli ultimi 100 anni. E questa volta, chi sopravviverà, dovrà fare piazza pulita e tabula rasa.


Nel caso i cinesi completeranno l'opera.


----------



## El picinin (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato: se quello che dicono Montagnier e Frajese dovesse rivelarsi vero (speriamo di no), andrebbe riscritta la storia degli ultimi 100 anni. E questa volta, chi sopravviverà, dovrà fare piazza pulita e tabula rasa.


Quello che dice Frajese credo sia vero ,da come ha risposto imbarazzato Pregliasco.


----------



## vota DC (15 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate Watson, quello che ha scoperto la struttura del DNA insieme a Crick?
> Benissimo, poco dopo aver compiuto i 70 anni la sua salute mentale ha iniziato a declinare e ha iniziato a berciare cose aberranti su razze ed eugenetica, cosa che lo porta tuttora (a 93 anni suonati) ad essere considerato un paria assoluto dall'intera comunità scientifica.
> 
> Non darei troppo retta a questo signore.


Su montaigner si possono avere dubbi anche perché i cani speranzosi in Italia ad ottobre erano ancora a distribuire le dosi per il primo ramo del covid quando la delta (terzo) girava da molto e stava arrivando il quarto.
Ma su Watson? " Paki manda tua figlia in sposa a un africano piuttosto che da tuo cugino o come seconda moglie di tuo cognato, tra l'altro dodicenne".
"Hai già avuto due figli ciechi e sordomuti, magari smettere di farli?" "Hai 60 anni, altro che inseminazione speciale, tempo esaurito".... cioè va contro il buonismo attuale che genera mostri.


----------



## Teddy (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*


Non vorrei dire baggianate, ma Montagnier non ha pubblicato nessuno studio sui vaccini in questione. In ambito scientifico il "secondo me" vale davvero poco.


----------



## bmb (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*


Che poi il vaccino non utilizza nessuna proteina è completamente superfluo.


----------



## El picinin (15 Gennaio 2022)

Scusate cosa e il flame ??


----------



## fabri47 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Un'impressione personalissima e sottolineo PERSONALISSIMA da non medico: io penso che non faccia tanto "male" la doppia dose, ma il booster. Dopo la campagna della terza dose, troppe notizie di morti per "malore improvviso". Mio fratello pluritrentenne non si fidava di farsi la terza dose e si è fatto un controllo da un immunologo e nonostante la chiamata dell'asl per la terza dose, risulta con anticorpi quasi sui 3000. A quel punto, perfino l'immunologo ha detto che "non è il caso" (parole sue) di farla. 

Il mio consiglio è di farvi controllare gli anticorpi prima di fare la terza dose.


----------



## ilPresidente (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*


Leggere altre dichiarazioni su altri temi di questo signore prima di prenderne le parole per oro colato.

Gli auguri di prendere il Covid - tanto é un raffreddore - e poi usare le supposte di camomilla per curarsi. Sfortunatamente starà rintanato ben bene.

Attenzione! L’unico lavoro scientifico citato da Montagnier a supporto della sua ipotesi, è stato RITIRATO dal gruppo di ricerca indiano che l’aveva pubblicato dopo che la comunità scientifica ne ha segnalato le falle.

poi i complottisti, diranno che é stata la CIA, le scie chimiche, che tutti i vaccinati del mondo radioattivi, prendono radiomaria usando lo spazzolino elettrico e l’AIDS si cura con la frutta.

Pa pa pa ra pa parappa pa ra


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2022)

Il punto è questo secondo me:

Se 99 persone dicono che il cielo è azzurro, tu hai la libertà di dire che il cielo è viola.

Se hai ragione sei un illuminato vero, ma se hai torto non devi stupirti che ti diano del buffone, in quanto sei tu che hai voluto andare controcorrente e probabilmente senza prove concrete che avvalorano la tua tesi.
In fondo se avesse prove o dati reali avrebbe parecchi colleghi a seguirlo.

Da quanto leggo Montagnier non è isolato dalla comunità scientifica dal covid, ma già da lustri.

Speriamo, come hanno già scritto tutti, che sia impazzito e amen.

Perché se avesse ragione questa querelle entrerà nei libri di storia.


----------



## Walker (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*


Mi sembra evidente che, dopo il Nobel per la scoperta dell'HIV, sta puntando a quello per il terrorismo.
Ma io continuerò a dormire sonni tranquilli, caro Montagnier.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Scusate cosa e il flame ??


_flame

sostantivo_

_Nel gergo di Internet, messaggio offensivo o provocatorio inviato da un utente di una comunità virtuale a un altro utente o all'intera comunità._


----------



## gabri65 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Trovo compassionevole riversare in modo strumentale critiche (ancorché giuste, per carità) solo per abbaiare alla "giustezza morale" dei vaccini.

Teorema:
Montagnier va contro i vaccini, ma Montagnier è pazzo --> allora vaccinarsi è bello è giusto

La logica si sta rivoltando nella tomba. Magari anche Aristotele era pazzo.

Io mi vaccino, stop. Non mi metto certo a vantarmene come se mi avesse battezzato il Signore in persona.

'Sta cosa sta assumendo le proprozioni di una crociata razzista di invasati. Il Covid non c'entra più niente, vaccini, vaccini, vaccini e lockdowns, fine della storia. Bersi la pozione e sentirsi dalla parte giusta.

Bah.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*


con queste dichiarazioni, questo uccide decine di migliaia di persone spaventandole e non facendole vaccinare.
e questo non è un dubbio ma una certezza.

se poi avrà ragione la razza umana sparirà, perchè quasi tutti sono vaccinati. ma i ricchi non fanno sparire la razza umana, perchè gli serve per continuare a fare i ricchi, nessuno ha intenzione di sterminare l'umanità.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Gennaio 2022)

È un genio ma ormai da anni è andato di matto, da tempo parla di bufale e fa dichiarazioni assurde
Magari quanto dice ora è vero, non possiamo verificarlo fin quando succederà o no, ma le sue dichiarazioni del passato parlano per lui


----------



## Walker (15 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con queste dichiarazioni, questo uccide decine di migliaia di persone spaventandole e non facendole vaccinare.
> e questo non è un dubbio ma una certezza.
> 
> se poi avrà ragione la razza umana sparirà, perchè quasi tutti sono vaccinati. ma i ricchi non fanno sparire la razza umana, perchè gli serve per continuare a fare i ricchi, nessuno ha intenzione di sterminare l'umanità.


Ma infatti, si tratta di dichiarazioni gravissime, anche perché, come per tante altre sparate che ha sciorinato nel corso degli anni, non ha mai presentato nessun studio o ricerca documentata a riguardo.
E queste falle gli sono state molte volte contestate da tanti illustri colleghi, tra cui altri Premi Nobel.
Ma evidentemente, il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio.


----------



## UDG (15 Gennaio 2022)

Deduco che costui non si sia fatto il vaccino


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*



Credo e spero che abbia torto, anche perché ormai è passato un anno dall'inizio delle vaccinazioni e non ci sono dati concreti su questi effetti collaterali gravi o addirittura mortali.


----------



## Devil man (15 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> su La7 si sono confrontati Frajese e Pregliasco
> 
> Frajese:
> 
> ...



Io se fossi in voi aspetterei a farmi la quarta dose... Potremmo essere davanti ad un primo caso di avvelenamento planetario


----------



## danjr (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*


Va beh dai, il de-popolamento era doveroso, fiero di farne parte in caso! no-vax toccherà a voi portare avanti l’umanità


----------



## danjr (15 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Gli va dato un minimo di credito solo perché ha vinto un nobel.
> 
> Ma se la mettiamo puramente sulla fama, ci sono 9 super scienziati che dicono il contrario ogni 1 che dice come lui, quindi che si fa?
> Cosi a spanne, è più probabile sia suonato lui.
> ...


Che abbia ragione o meno dal nostro punto di vista non cambia nulla. Nessuno di noi ha le competenze adeguate per cui la scelta civica rimane quella di seguire quello che dice la comunità scientifica mondiale. Ripeto, anche se avesse ragione io ho comunque fatto bene a vaccinarsi e i no vax no.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, si tratta di dichiarazioni gravissime, anche perché, come per tante altre sparate che ha sciorinato nel corso degli anni, non ha mai presentato nessun studio o ricerca documentata a riguardo.
> E queste falle gli sono state molte volte contestate da tanti illustri colleghi, tra cui altri Premi Nobel.
> Ma evidentemente, il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio.


anche perchè fa rumore e il tarlo lo mette per forza in parecchi. perchè è inevitabile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io se fossi in voi aspetterei a farmi la quarta dose... Potremmo essere davanti ad un primo caso di avvelenamento planetario


fossi in te non sarei così felice!
sarebbe la fine per tutti, anche per te che non sei vaccinato.


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il premio Nobel Luca Montagnier a Milano. Le affermazioni del medico, che continua a far discutere:"Chiedo a tutti i miei colleghi di fermare le vaccinazioni contro il Covid con questo tipo di vaccini. Ne va di mezzo il futuro dell’umanità. Il dopo dipende da voi, soprattutto dai non vaccinati, che un domani potranno salvare l’umanità, mentre i vaccinati dovranno essere salvati dai centri medici. C’è stato un grande errore di strategia nel contrasto alla diffusione del Covid-19. Questi vaccini non ne impediscono la trasmissione. Questo vaccino non funziona, anziché proteggere dalla malattia favorisce anche altre infezioni. La proteina usata per il vaccino è un veleno e tocca organi come il cuore, tanto che molti atleti si stanno ammalando. Il vaccino è fatto per proteggere e non per uccidere. E' un crimine assoluto dare questo vaccino ai bambini".
> 
> *Attenzione: flame = ban*


Certo che leggere proprio oggi l'articolo di aubameyang e altri 3 suoi compagni di squadra tutti con problemi cardiaci un po fà pensare..


----------



## danjr (15 Gennaio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Certo che leggere proprio oggi l'articolo di aubameyang e altri 3 suoi compagni di squadra tutti con problemi cardiaci un po fà pensare..


Hanno avuto tutti il covid comunque


----------



## Devil man (15 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Hanno avuto tutti il covid comunque



Si si è stato il Covid oppure Gesù Cristo

Ma mai dubitare del vaccino


----------



## Kayl (15 Gennaio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo e spero che abbia torto, anche perché ormai è passato un anno dall'inizio delle vaccinazioni e non ci sono dati concreti su questi effetti collaterali gravi o addirittura mortali.


Come il 24enne di treviso morto che è stato ufficializzato sia morto per colpa del vaccino che gli ha procurato un'emorragia cerebrale?


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Gennaio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo e spero che abbia torto, anche perché ormai è passato un anno dall'inizio delle vaccinazioni e non ci sono dati concreti su questi effetti collaterali gravi o addirittura mortali.


Certo,ma se chi deve dirci che ci sono effetti collaterali sono gli stessi che ci hanno praticamente obbligato a farlo stiamo in una botte di ferro...
Sono un umilissimo cuoco non ho assolutamente competenze, ma leggendo la cronaca di questi 2 anni prima del vaccino si moriva purtroppo di covid,lo 0.02 che ahimè hanno avuto complicazioni cmq sempre a livello di polmonite,e i guariti non si sentiva nessuno che riportava problemi cardiaci post covid..
Ora leggi della ragazza brasiliana 18enne morta come da titolo dei giornali "per complicazioni al covid" poi leggi l'articolo e scopri che aveva fatto 2 dosi si vaccino e la causa della morte è stata un trombo però era positiva per cui complicazioni da covid,prima i giocatori(per rimanere in argomento del post di prima cosi da rispondere anche all'utente che mi ha quotato) prendevano il covid e tornavano a giocare senza problemi ora molti hanno problemi cardiaci dopo essersi vaccinati e la colpa è sempre del post covid...
Bu ragazzi sinceramente dubbi avevo prima e dubbi ho ora premi nobel o no,ma spero davvero che ci sbagliano e siano tutti terrapiattisti perché mai vorrei vedere tutti i miei familiari,amici,e il resto che mi circonda cadere come mosche ed io avere la consapevolezza di aver avuto ragione..
Spero propio che mi sbagli...


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si si è stato il Covid oppure Gesù Cristo
> 
> Ma mai dubitare del vaccino


Che il COVID possa indurre problemi cardiaci come la miocardite è risaputo fin dai primi mesi di pandemia, non è certo nulla di nuovo. 

Anzi ti dirò di più, alcune ricerche riguardante la miocardite dovuta al vaccino indicano come ciò è avvenuto esclusivamente in soggetti che non avevano mai avuto il COVID ed a causare la miocardite è il sistema immunitario in risposta alla proteina Spike, sostanzialmente se lo studio ha ragione (e a livello logico effettivamente il ragionamento fila) vuol dire che questi soggetti avrebbero contratto la miocardite anche se avessero avuto il COVID in quanto è scatenata dalla risposta immunitaria contro il virus o nel caso del vaccino alla proteina Spike caratteristica del COVID.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (15 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un'impressione personalissima e sottolineo PERSONALISSIMA da non medico: io penso che non faccia tanto "male" la doppia dose, ma il booster. Dopo la campagna della terza dose, troppe notizie di morti per "malore improvviso". Mio fratello pluritrentenne non si fidava di farsi la terza dose e si è fatto un controllo da un immunologo e nonostante la chiamata dell'asl per la terza dose, risulta con anticorpi quasi sui 3000. A quel punto, perfino l'immunologo ha detto che "non è il caso" (parole sue) di farla.
> 
> Il mio consiglio è di farvi controllare gli anticorpi prima di fare la terza dose.


Ci credo il limite per passare da negativo a positivo nei sierologici è di 80 unità
Stiamo purtroppo distruggendo il nostro sistema immunitario giustamente o non giustamente ad ognuno la propria verità
Spero di sbagliarmi ma temo per i miei figli 
Adesso riprendono i campionati dilettanti con nuova visita medica bene per farla breve nel gruppo squadra di mio figlio due sono stati fermati per sospetta infiammazione cardiaca cerco di non pensarci


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Gennaio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Certo,ma se chi deve dirci che ci sono effetti collaterali sono gli stessi che ci hanno praticamente obbligato a farlo stiamo in una botte di ferro...
> Sono un umilissimo cuoco non ho assolutamente competenze, ma leggendo la cronaca di questi 2 anni prima del vaccino si moriva purtroppo di covid,lo 0.02 che ahimè hanno avuto complicazioni cmq sempre a livello di polmonite,e i guariti non si sentiva nessuno che riportava problemi cardiaci post covid..
> Ora leggi della ragazza brasiliana 18enne morta come da titolo dei giornali "per complicazioni al covid" poi leggi l'articolo e scopri che aveva fatto 2 dosi si vaccino e la causa della morte è stata un trombo però era positiva per cui complicazioni da covid,prima i giocatori(per rimanere in argomento del post di prima cosi da rispondere anche all'utente che mi ha quotato) prendevano il covid e tornavano a giocare senza problemi ora molti hanno problemi cardiaci dopo essersi vaccinati e la colpa è sempre del post covid...
> Bu ragazzi sinceramente dubbi avevo prima e dubbi ho ora premi nobel o no,ma spero davvero che ci sbagliano e siano tutti terrapiattisti perché mai vorrei vedere tutti i miei familiari,amici,e il resto che mi circonda cadere come mosche ed io avere la consapevolezza di aver avuto ragione..
> Spero propio che mi sbagli...



Ti sbagli, se vai a controllare le vecchie notizie ci sono parecchie news legate a miocardite e trombi ai polmoni nei malati di covid, questo ben prima che uscisse il vaccino. 

Io non ho competenze mediche, mi limito a cercare di utilizzare la logica e a legge il più possibile quello che posso comprendere.
Per il resto direi che un errore globale di tutte le agenzie ed enti legate alla autorizzazione dei farmaci sia poco probabile, poi essendo esseri umani tutti possono sbagliare, ma tendo a fidarmi di chi è del mestiere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Gennaio 2022)

Come al solito guardate il dito e non la luna.
Chissene di Montagnier,ma perchè nessuno parla di Frajese-Pregliasco ?
Con un Pregliasco in stato confusionale


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Gennaio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che il COVID possa indurre problemi cardiaci come la miocardite è risaputo fin dai primi mesi di pandemia, non è certo nulla di nuovo.
> 
> Anzi ti dirò di più, alcune ricerche riguardante la miocardite dovuta al vaccino indicano come ciò è avvenuto esclusivamente in soggetti che non avevano mai avuto il COVID ed a causare la miocardite è il sistema immunitario in risposta alla proteina Spike, sostanzialmente se lo studio ha ragione (e a livello logico effettivamente il ragionamento fila) vuol dire che questi soggetti avrebbero contratto la miocardite anche se avessero avuto il COVID in quanto è scatenata dalla risposta immunitaria contro il virus o nel caso del vaccino alla proteina Spike caratteristica del COVID.


Sicuramente avrai ragione tu,anche se io prima stè microcardie non le leggevo...
Ma mettiamo che sia così, praticamente mi stai dicendo che se il vaccino mi dà come effetto collaterale un problema cardiaco e lo dobbiamo accettare perché tanto se prendevamo il covid lo avevamo lo stesso,perdonami ma preferisco allora stare il più attento possibile a non prenderlo o cmq lascio alla natura fare il suo corso che iniettarmi un vaccino che mi da lo stesso dei problemi...
Certo mi dirai che con il covid potrei morire oltre ad avere i problemi post malattia ma se ho una età che per come la cronoca ci ha detto ho più possibilità di vedere la juve alzare la champion che morire di covid(giusto per sdrammatizzare) bè allora prima di portare i bambini e obbligare le fasce di età meno a rischio ci su deve pensare bene...
Non sto dicendo che il vaccino non è stato utile,anzi ma bisognerebbe valutare bene i rischi/benefici delle fasce di età e non ragionare solo su rischi/economia...


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Gennaio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Sicuramente avrai ragione tu,anche se io prima stè microcardie non le leggevo...
> Ma mettiamo che sia così, praticamente mi stai dicendo che se il vaccino mi dà come effetto collaterale un problema cardiaco e lo dobbiamo accettare perché tanto se prendevamo il covid lo avevamo lo stesso,perdonami ma preferisco allora stare il più attento possibile a non prenderlo o cmq lascio alla natura fare il suo corso che iniettarmi un vaccino che mi da lo stesso dei problemi...
> Certo mi dirai che con il covid potrei morire oltre ad avere i problemi post malattia ma se ho una età che per come la cronoca ci ha detto ho più possibilità di vedere la juve alzare la champion che morire di covid(giusto per sdrammatizzare) bè allora prima di portare i bambini e obbligare le fasce di età meno a rischio ci su deve pensare bene...
> Non sto dicendo che il vaccino non è stato utile,anzi ma bisognerebbe valutare bene i rischi/benefici delle fasce di età e non ragionare solo su rischi/economia...


Ed infatti io è da mesi che sostengo l'obbligo vaccinale per una determinata fascia d'età e la libera scelta per gli altri.


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Gennaio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ed infatti io è da mesi che sostengo l'obbligo vaccinale per una determinata fascia d'età e la libera scelta per gli altri.


Guarda se mi avessero detto che cmq anche in una fascia diciamo "tranquilla" il vaccina mi avrebbe cmq evitato di contagiare e soprattutto di contagiare gli altri sarei corso a farlo,nella mia vita ho fatto da giovane le più porcate immaginabili (ho 45 anni) nei fantastici anni 90/2000 figuriamoci se mi poteva far paura una bottarella di Pfizer, ma è tutta stà storia che ci hanno raccontato in questi mesi,tutte le scelte irrazionali e contraddittorie che ci propinano a far si che mi aumentassero i dubbi invece di chiarirli..
Da ristoratore ho pagato e sto pagando uno scotto altissimo per queste decisioni, come possiamo accettare che un tamponato al 100% negativo non può usufruire di certi servizi e altri con il magico greenpass hanno la licenza di infettare e essere infettati senza che nessuno lo sà...
Parliamoci chiaro se i contagi sono aumentati a 300k h24 e ci sono file interminabili alle farmacie è perché i vaccinati hanno iniziato a fare i tamponi..
Prima si era 4 gatti e 4 gatti sò rimasti...
È solo questo che metto in dubbio non la scienza (e che scienza porca miseria possibile che non abbiamo di meglio di uno speranza bassetti o simili?) e non devi essere plurilaureato per averli ma solo una testa pensante..
Tutto qui il mio discorso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Gennaio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Guarda se mi avessero detto che cmq anche in una fascia diciamo "tranquilla" il vaccina mi avrebbe cmq evitato di contagiare e soprattutto di contagiare gli altri sarei corso a farlo,nella mia vita ho fatto da giovane le più porcate immaginabili (ho 45 anni) nei fantastici anni 90/2000 figuriamoci se mi poteva far paura una bottarella di Pfizer, ma è tutta stà storia che ci hanno raccontato in questi mesi,tutte le scelte irrazionali e contraddittorie che ci propinano a far si che mi aumentassero i dubbi invece di chiarirli..
> Da ristoratore ho pagato e sto pagando uno scotto altissimo per queste decisioni, come possiamo accettare che un tamponato al 100% negativo non può usufruire di certi servizi e altri con il magico greenpass hanno la licenza di infettare e essere infettati senza che nessuno lo sà...
> Parliamoci chiaro se i contagi sono aumentati a 300k h24 e ci sono file interminabili alle farmacie è perché i vaccinati hanno iniziato a fare i tamponi..
> Prima si era 4 gatti e 4 gatti sò rimasti...
> ...


Riguardo a questo hai perfettamente ragione, nulla da dire.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come al solito guardate il dito e non la luna.
> Chissene di Montagnier,ma perchè nessuno parla di Frajese-Pregliasco ?
> Con un Pregliasco in stato confusionale



Parli di questo?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Parli di questo?



Grazie!
Ci dovrebbe essere anche un'altra piccolissima parte,riusciresti a recuperarla ? 

"elementi che vanno approfonditi ma non con questa enfatizzazione delle negatività potenziali possibili rispetto ad una efficiacia dimostrata"
Frase che ricorda il mantra del "i benefici superano i rischi"

E qui che ancora si da addosso al "rinco" Montagnier,usato giusto per far finire ogni possibile discussione in caciara.


----------



## danjr (16 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si si è stato il Covid oppure Gesù Cristo
> 
> Ma mai dubitare del vaccino


Sinceramente non so nemmeno se siano vaccinati, so solo che si sono ammalati prima di andare in coppa d’Africa.


----------



## babsodiolinter (16 Gennaio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Riguardo a questo hai perfettamente ragione, nulla da dire.


Grazie, ma solo di questo possiamo è dovremmo parlare, inutile postare link di altri,nessuno credo che qui o in generale abbia la conoscenza o facoltà di poter giudicare un vaccino,l'unica cosa che possiamo e dovremmo fare è analizzare le cose che ci stanno succedendo nella nostra vita quotidiana, altro che canali telegram premi nobel e scienziati che fanno le canzoncine...
Ma loro lo sanno che se il popolo lo lasci ragionare ti si rivolta contro per tutte le porcate che stanno facendo, per cui ci hanno messo l'uno contro l'altro, ci hanno dato in pasto un nemico da combattere il no vax aldilà di qualsiasi ragionamento razionale...
Lo abbiamo visto qui lo vediamo tutti i giorni nella vita quotidiana...
Ma ho la sensazione che qualcosa stia cambiando,che sempre più persone si fanno le domande come c'è le stiamo facendo qui...
Poi chi avrà ragione non è importante perché comunque vada saremo noi tutti(comuni mortali)a perdere purtroppo...sempre..


----------



## Sam (16 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che abbia ragione o meno dal nostro punto di vista non cambia nulla. Nessuno di noi ha le competenze adeguate per cui la scelta civica rimane quella di seguire quello che dice la comunità scientifica mondiale. *Ripeto, anche se avesse ragione io ho comunque fatto bene a vaccinarsi e i no vax no.*


E beh certo, anche se si scoprisse che ti hanno preso per i fondelli, hai ragione tu che ti sei prestato al gioco, non chi l'ha evitato.
Che è tipo la storia del marito che negava di aver tradito la moglie, dopo che questa l'aveva beccato al letto con l'amante.



admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato: se quello che dicono Montagnier e Frajese dovesse rivelarsi vero (speriamo di no), andrebbe riscritta la storia degli ultimi 100 anni. E questa volta, chi sopravviverà, dovrà fare piazza pulita e tabula rasa.


La storia degli ultimi 100 anni andrebbe riscritta a prescindere da queste affermazioni.
Perché è a causa di come la si racconta che siamo in questa situazione.



PS: Il multi-citazione è diventato abbastanza macchinoso o sbaglio?


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che abbia ragione o meno dal nostro punto di vista non cambia nulla. Nessuno di noi ha le competenze adeguate per cui la scelta civica rimane quella di seguire quello che dice la comunità scientifica mondiale. *Ripeto, anche se avesse ragione io ho comunque fatto bene a vaccinarsi e i no vax no.*


"io so io e voi nun siete un ca...." 
Approccio molto scientifico, non c'è che dire


----------



## El picinin (16 Gennaio 2022)

Io so solo che mia sorella dopo aver preso il COVID più di un anno fa,ad una settimana dopo la terza dose ha problemi cardiaci,problemi che non ha mai avuto in tutta la sua vita


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Io so solo che mia sorella dopo aver preso il COVID più di un anno fa,ad una settimana dopo la terza dose ha problemi cardiaci,problemi che non ha mai avuto in tutta la sua vita



Che tipo di problemi?

In bocca a lupo a tua sorella, ovviamente.


----------



## El picinin (16 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che tipo di problemi?
> 
> In bocca a lupo a tua sorella, ovviamente.


Tre giorni dopo la fine dei sintomi dal vaccino,ha avuto fibrillazione atriale


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Tre giorni dopo la fine dei sintomi dal vaccino,ha avuto fibrillazione atriale



Cavolo...

Speriamo possa risolvere senza ulteriori problemi. Un abbraccio!


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Grazie!
> Ci dovrebbe essere anche un'altra piccolissima parte,riusciresti a recuperarla ?
> 
> "elementi che vanno approfonditi ma non con questa enfatizzazione delle negatività potenziali possibili rispetto ad una efficiacia dimostrata"
> ...


Guarda questo estratto da "l'aria che tira" di qualche settimana fa, I minuti finali di Sileri sono spassosissimi


----------



## Igor91 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> su La7 si sono confrontati Frajese e Pregliasco
> 
> Frajese:
> 
> ...



"realizzato tra l’altro sulla base di un mRNA un po’ diverso da quello che c’è nel vaccino" .
Cosa significa "un po diverso"? La scienza non è approssimazione, la scienza è fatta di nomi, quantità e formule precise.
Questo comunicato è una presa per i fondelli, e ormai chi non vuol vedere, non vedrà nemmeno in fururo.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Gennaio 2022)

Come state scrivendo, più di quel che dice Montagnier, anche a me interessava molto piu la diatriba tra Frajese e Pregliasco.

Cosi ad occhio, essendo un argomento ultra tecnico per me Pregliasco semplicemente non ne sapeva molto, ma solo a grandi linee, o forse addirittura non ne sapeva nulla e non voleva fare figuracce.

Mi immagino e spero, che quelli davvero esperti abbiano fatto ben altre valutazioni prima di farci iniettare il tutto.


----------



## Devil man (16 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## Devil man (16 Gennaio 2022)

P.s. di comunità scientifica non c'è solo quella a libro paga Pfizer o Moderna


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque, al di la di tutto abbiamo dati lampanti e incontrovertibili che dimostrano che i vaccini funzionano molto bene (90%+) a proteggere dalla malattia grave e meno bene (circa 50%) a proteggere dall'infezione. Ancora meglio con la terza dose.
E questi sono dati pubblici che non si possono criticare, le proporzioni dicono che i non vaccinati rischiano circa 30 volte di più di finire in TI e morire. 

Alla luce di questi dati (non fregnacce citate da chissà quale sito bizzarro, ma dati ufficiali ISS), e del fatto che nessuno studio finora abbia anche solo ipotizzato possibili reazioni avverse ai vaccini (tranne ovviamente l'essere allergici alle componenti del vaccino, ma quello ve lo chiedono in fase di anamnesi... è responsabilità vostra dichiarare la verità), io davvero fatico a capire a cosa ci si possa aggrappare ancora per sminuirne l'indubbio valore. 

Quando faccio il pieno di commenti antivax vado sempre a guardarmi i dati e magicamente dicono il contrario di quello che affermano (guarda un po il caso) persone che nel 99.9% dei casi non hanno una preparazione medica.
E quelli che la preparazione medica la hanno, spesso sono sciroccati come Montaigner che consigliava a Papa Wojtyla una dieta a base di un suo (mica scemo...) preparato a base di PAPAYA FERMENTATA per guarire il parkinson di cui era affetto  o gli studi sulla memoria dell'acqua, roba fantastica da premiato circense qual è.
Voi vi fidereste davvero di un individuo simile?


----------



## sunburn (16 Gennaio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Non ho competenze scientifiche ed è per questo che non so più a chi credere. Quel che dice Montagnier mi spaventa molto: c’è solo da augurarsi che abbia preso una cantonata. Io non ho strumenti per capire se abbia ragione o sia un pazzo: spero e basta.


Beh, tecnicamente, la proteina spike è veleno. Così come può essere veleno qualunque cosa. La gente “studiata” ti direbbe: «omnia venenum sunt: nec sine veneno quicquam existit. Dosis sola facit, ut venenum non fit».
Persino l’acqua diventa veleno se assunta in quantità eccessive e può causare danni gravissimi all’organismo(intossicazione acuta da acqua).
La medicina si basa sulla somministrazione di sostanze potenzialmente velenose, sia a fini terapeutici che diagnostici, ma per ognuna di queste sostanze è prevista una specifica posologia da rispettare per poter sfruttare solo gli effetti benefici, evitando i danni gravi che potrebbero causare se assunte in dosi eccessive: “dosis sola facit ut venenum non fit”, per l’appunto.

Da qui, si capisce facilmente che una somministrazione controllata di proteina spike sia svariati ordini di grandezza meno pericolosa rispetto a una somministrazione naturale e, in quanto tale, incontrollata.
Su questo non dovrebbe proprio esserci dibattito.
Il dibattito dovrebbe essere un altro: quante somministrazioni controllate, e quindi quante “micro-intossicazioni”, servono per raggiungere la soglia di un vero e proprio avvelenamento? Sul punto non c’è ancora chiarezza. Da qui le perplessità che ho già espresso nelle scorse settimane sul voler fare dosi a tappeto per non si sa quanto tempo.


----------



## numero 3 (16 Gennaio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Certo che leggere proprio oggi l'articolo di aubameyang e altri 3 suoi compagni di squadra tutti con problemi cardiaci un po fà pensare..



Obiang
Eriksen
Aguero
Davies
Kulu
Nskala
Coulibaly

Non ho letto l'articolo...Ma sto tenendo il conto


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2022)

Se un omuncolo, uno schiavo, un lacchè, un uomo un perchè, come Telese attacca Montagnier riguardo le affermazioni di ieri, sinceramente la mia preoccupazione riguardo questi vaccini aumenta ancor di più.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si si è stato il Covid oppure Gesù Cristo
> 
> Ma mai dubitare del vaccino


Non si può dubitare non è permesso. Il vaccino è Dio, moglie, marito, amico, vita, consolazione, salvezza.
Questi che hanno problemi avranno sicuramente il famoso “long covid” che di solito ha 1 persona su 1000 praticamente (e sto anche esagerando) ma devi aver paura!


----------



## ilPresidente (16 Gennaio 2022)

Le informazioni citate da Montagnier sono basate su studi ritirati per incongruenze.
Tanto basta tirare il sasso e osservare i cerchi sull’acqua per alcuni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come state scrivendo, più di quel che dice Montagnier, anche a me interessava molto piu la diatriba tra Frajese e Pregliasco.
> 
> Cosi ad occhio, essendo un argomento ultra tecnico per me Pregliasco semplicemente non ne sapeva molto, ma solo a grandi linee, o forse addirittura non ne sapeva nulla e non voleva fare figuracce.
> 
> Mi immagino e spero, che quelli davvero esperti abbiano fatto ben altre valutazioni prima di farci iniettare il tutto.



Secondo me Pregliasco era a conoscenza di questi dati (come tutti nell'ambito sanitario)
E infatti non solo non ha negato (come suo solito fare,soprattutto nelle trasmissioni),ma ha anche ammesso che non si poteva aspettare per via della pandemia.

Per la serie : l'importante è che ci aiuti in questo preciso istante,se poi domani dovesse insorgere qualche problema grave...amen


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Io so solo che mia sorella dopo aver preso il COVID più di un anno fa,ad una settimana dopo la terza dose ha problemi cardiaci,problemi che non ha mai avuto in tutta la sua vita


Un grosso abbraccio


----------



## hakaishin (16 Gennaio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh, tecnicamente, la proteina spike è veleno. Così come può essere veleno qualunque cosa. La gente “studiata” ti direbbe: «omnia venenum sunt: nec sine veneno quicquam existit. Dosis sola facit, ut venenum non fit».
> Persino l’acqua diventa veleno se assunta in quantità eccessive e può causare danni gravissimi all’organismo(intossicazione acuta da acqua).
> La medicina si basa sulla somministrazione di sostanze potenzialmente velenose, sia a fini terapeutici che diagnostici, ma per ognuna di queste sostanze è prevista una specifica posologia da rispettare per poter sfruttare solo gli effetti benefici, evitando i danni gravi che potrebbero causare se assunte in dosi eccessive: “dosis sola facit ut venenum non fit”, per l’appunto.
> 
> ...


Sunburn, questo è il commento migliore e più bello che ho letto in questi ultimi mesi. Te lo devo. Bravo.
Alla faccia di tutti gli ossessionati che pendono dalle labbra dei virostar e della gente che considerano affidabile (c’è da sbellicarsi dalle risate per certi commenti e non sono no vax).

la tua perplessità è anche la mia: quale è la soglia limite. Si può andare avanti a fare mille dosi senza nessuna evidenza scientifica? Ormai è una guerra di ideologia, il vaccino si deve fare e basta, 1,10,100 e 1000 volte punto. Così non può andare


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Gennaio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Obiang
> Eriksen
> Aguero
> Davies
> ...


Su Eriksen metterei un asterisco però, se non ricordo male non ebbe avuto il covid ne era vaccinato quando è successo il fattaccio, temo sia stata solo tanta tanta sfortuna. Ma non vorrei sbagliare.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2022)

Per quale motivo questo Montalbano, che è un premio Nobel, ha credibilità poco o nulla (tra l'altra ha sempre tirato per la sua argumentazione da inizio pandemia), mentre gli altri pseudo scienziati11 che non ne hanno azzeccata UNA in due anni, cambiato opinione ogni mese, avrebbero una migliore credibilità?

Per quanto mi riguarda io ho chiuso con questi vaggini.. ormai tutti ci infetteremo prima o poi


----------



## gabri65 (16 Gennaio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh, tecnicamente, la proteina spike è veleno. Così come può essere veleno qualunque cosa. La gente “studiata” ti direbbe: «omnia venenum sunt: nec sine veneno quicquam existit. Dosis sola facit, ut venenum non fit».
> Persino l’acqua diventa veleno se assunta in quantità eccessive e può causare danni gravissimi all’organismo(intossicazione acuta da acqua).
> La medicina si basa sulla somministrazione di sostanze potenzialmente velenose, sia a fini terapeutici che diagnostici, ma per ognuna di queste sostanze è prevista una specifica posologia da rispettare per poter sfruttare solo gli effetti benefici, evitando i danni gravi che potrebbero causare se assunte in dosi eccessive: “dosis sola facit ut venenum non fit”, per l’appunto.
> 
> ...



La soglia non esiste. C'è a chi dà fastidio l'alcol e chi ne può bere a ettolitri senza problemi. C'è chi muore di Covid solo per averlo sentito dire alla Tv e chi lo vuole prendere in tutte le maniere e non ci riesce.

La soglia è ideologica e può essere spostata a piacimento.


----------



## Sam (16 Gennaio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Le informazioni citate da Montagnier sono basate su studi ritirati per incongruenze.
> Tanto basta tirare il sasso e osservare i cerchi sull’acqua per alcuni.


Quelle che invece dicono che non ti puoi contagiare e non essere contagiato, o che ha la tua carica virale è bassa, o che non puoi finire in ospedale/terapia intensiva/bara, invece, su quali studi sono basati?


----------



## danjr (16 Gennaio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Obiang
> Eriksen
> Aguero
> Davies
> ...


Allora stai tenendo male il conto, visto che Eriksen e Aguero hanno avuto tutt'altro. Aguero soffriva di aritmie sin da bambino


----------



## Devil man (16 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo questo Montalbano, che è un premio Nobel, ha credibilità poco o nulla (tra l'altra ha sempre tirato per la sua argumentazione da inizio pandemia), mentre gli altri pseudo scienziati11 che non ne hanno azzeccata UNA in due anni, cambiato opinione ogni mese, avrebbero una migliore credibilità?
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda io ho chiuso con questi vaggini.. ormai tutti ci infetteremo prima o poi



Il problema è che non ci si può ammalare per lavorare... PER LAVORARE!!!!!! rendiamoci conto che agli Hub di controllo la gente feteggia se risulta positiva al Covid...e mi ci metto anche io con quelle persone perchè purtroppo è quello che il governo ci sta facendo fare...

e questo sarebbe il governo dei MIGLIORI??? io uno peggio di questo negli ultimi 20 anni non lo ricordo.. forse nemmeno quello che fu il governo tecnico di Monti che era il più odiato..

conosco gente con seconda dose che adesso gli scade il green pass è disperata e sta citofonando gente con il covid per passarli a trovare... ho detto tutto..


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2022)

Alla Rai ovviamente intervistano quel delinquente di Fauci. 

E stasera ovviamente sarà da quell'altro delinquente di Fazio.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Alla Rai ovviamente intervistano quel delinquente di Fauci.
> 
> E stasera ovviamente sarà da quell'altro delinquente di Fazio.



Siamo il laboratorio di test della nuova normalità. Una specie di Area 51 per gli effetti sociali del Covid.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Io so solo che mia sorella dopo aver preso il COVID più di un anno fa,ad una settimana dopo la terza dose ha problemi cardiaci,problemi che non ha mai avuto in tutta la sua vita


Raga, confermo quello che ho scritto prima. Prima del booster fatevi ASSOLUTAMENTE un controllo degli anticorpi. E se risultano ancora alti, fatevi un'esenzione se possibile. Mi quoto:



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mio fratello pluritrentenne non si fidava di farsi la terza dose e si è fatto un controllo da un immunologo e nonostante la chiamata dell'asl per la terza dose, risulta con anticorpi quasi sui 3000. A quel punto, perfino l'immunologo ha detto che "non è il caso" (parole sue) di farla.
> 
> Il mio consiglio è di farvi controllare gli anticorpi prima di fare la terza dose.


Ora mi chiedo, ma tutte queste dosi le fanno per motivi di salute o politici? Perché a me pare più per il secondo caso.

Tra l'altro pare che nella grande maggioranza dei giovani, gli anticorpi faticano di più a crollare rispetto agli anziani, in effetti la terza dose come ricordavate, negli USA l'avevano consigliata inizialmente solo ai fragili e agli anziani. Poi d'improvviso, anche ai giovani. Mah...

Qui si sta giocando con il fuoco.


----------



## Dexter (16 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga, confermo quello che ho scritto prima. Prima del booster fatevi ASSOLUTAMENTE un controllo degli anticorpi. E se risultano ancora alti, fatevi un'esenzione se possibile. Mi quoto:
> 
> 
> Ora mi chiedo, ma tutte queste dosi le fanno per motivi di salute o politici? Perché a me pare più per il secondo caso.
> ...


In un paese ideale gli anticorpi dovrebbero controllarli a chiunque. Non sei il solo preoccupato da questo fatto Fabri, in tanti iniziano ad aprire gli occhi sulle "incongruenze", chiamiamole così...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> In un paese ideale gli anticorpi dovrebbero controllarli a chiunque. Non sei il solo preoccupato da questo fatto Fabri, in tanti iniziano ad aprire gli occhi sulle "incongruenze", chiamiamole così...


Ma infatti DEVE essere la prassi. Prima si deve vedere se veramente non hai più gli anticorpi per scampare la malattia grave e poi, nel caso non ci siano effettivamente più, si provvede a fare possibilmente un'ulteriore dose. Qui invece, appena passano 4 mesi, ti chiamano a farti la nesima dose. Un disastro!

Non ve lo dicono, ma negli USA c'è un allarme sulle terze dosi, infatti nemmeno il 25% della popolazione se l'è fatta (fonte dati Google).


----------



## Dexter (16 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti DEVE essere la prassi. Prima si deve vedere se veramente non hai più gli anticorpi per scampare la malattia grave e poi, nel caso non ci siano effettivamente più, si provvede a fare possibilmente un'ulteriore dose. Qui invece, appena passano 4 mesi, ti chiamano a farti la nesima dose. Un disastro!
> 
> Non ve lo dicono, ma negli USA c'è un allarme sulle terze dosi, infatti nemmeno il 25% della popolazione se l'è fatta (fonte dati Google).


Immagina i costi legati al test anticorpale a tappeto...chi ci guadagnerebbe? Nessuno, solo i laboratori analisi...quindi meglio terza, quarta e quinta dose completamente a caso, su soggetti con anticorpi ancora "a palla", ragazzini che non morirebbero di covid neanche vivendo con un polmone solo


----------



## numero 3 (16 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Allora stai tenendo male il conto, visto che Eriksen e Aguero hanno avuto tutt'altro. Aguero soffriva di aritmie sin da bambino



Non conosco le cartelle cliniche e ovviamente non sono a conoscenza se erano vaccinati o se il covid gli abbia creato miocardite.
Certo che è strano...In 50anni che seguo il calcio calciatori con problemi cardiaci ad alti livelli né ho contati pochi, invece negli ultimi 2 anni stanno aumentando esponenzialmente. 
Su Aguero se ha sempre sofferto di aritmia come mai lo manifesta solo ora in maniera così virulenta?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo questo Montalbano, che è un premio Nobel, ha credibilità poco o nulla (tra l'altra ha sempre tirato per la sua argumentazione da inizio pandemia), mentre gli altri pseudo scienziati11 che non ne hanno azzeccata UNA in due anni, cambiato opinione ogni mese, avrebbero una migliore credibilità?
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda io ho chiuso con questi vaggini.. ormai tutti ci infetteremo prima o poi


Perché alla gente fa comodo credere in quello che gli fa comodo…


----------



## rossonerosud (16 Gennaio 2022)

La cosa sospetta di tutta la faccenda è proprio la questione degli anticorpi. Se uno ha anticorpi (naturali o da vaccino), e ne ha parecchi, perchè continuare a vaccinare, al punto da sconsigliare addiritturà il controllo anticorpale? E' una roba senza senso.


----------



## KingSheva (16 Gennaio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Certo che leggere proprio oggi l'articolo di aubameyang e altri 3 suoi compagni di squadra tutti con problemi cardiaci un po fà pensare..


Davies, Aguero, la Macron, Obiang e tanti altri sportivi con problemi al cuore negli ultimi mesi


----------



## KingSheva (16 Gennaio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Obiang
> Eriksen
> Aguero
> Davies
> ...


non solo nel calcio


----------

